# Free give-a-ways on our facebook page



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Stop by Halloween Asylum's facebook page and click the "LIKE" button and you'll be eligible to win free merchandise and you'll get access to special discount codes. Give-a-ways run through mid October. See you on Facebook!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I really wish companies would stop forcing people to use Facebook for all their promotions. Between this and Spirit... I'm not going to sign up for that site just to win something. I guess a lot of other people do.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Xane said:


> I really wish companies would stop forcing people to use Facebook for all their promotions. Between this and Spirit... I'm not going to sign up for that site just to win something. I guess a lot of other people do.


Ditto.

I _understand_ why they do it, but for me Facebook is too full of people that just don't "get" the internet.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

I'm sorry you guys feel that way. We're certainly not forcing anyone to participate. There are 750 million active users on Facebook. It is a very quick and easy way for us to interact with many of our customers, so we use it frequently. It's a free service and anyone can use it. Having frequent communication and interaction with our customers has been a lot of fun. I feel like I get to know some of our customers and they get to know me as well. You can get questions answered quickly and easily, you get to see previews of new items that we post while we're right on the tradeshow floors, and you get to vote on which new products we should or shouldn't buy for the year. 

I don't know of any other way we could do such things. It really is a great communication tool.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with using Facebook. But it seems more than a bit unfair that many companies seem to be running promotions that are Facebook-_*only*_ and exclude people who don't want to deal with a lot of the problems that Facebook has.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Xane said:


> There's nothing wrong with using Facebook. But it seems more than a bit unfair that many companies seem to be running promotions that are Facebook-_*only*_ and exclude people who don't want to deal with a lot of the problems that Facebook has.


Yeah what he said.

And like I said before, I understand why businesses use it, I would too if I owned a business. I just don't like it when businesses assume EVERYONE has a Facebook account & doesn't use other means of advertising to bring in customers.

I'm also one of those people that doesn't wanna do what everyone else is doing, which is what Facebook seems like to me some times, it's the cool kids & screw everyone else that doesn't tow the line & follow. I've never been much of a follower.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Xane said:


> There's nothing wrong with using Facebook. But it seems more than a bit unfair that many companies seem to be running promotions that are Facebook-_*only*_ and exclude people who don't want to deal with a lot of the problems that Facebook has.


Yeah what he said.

And like I said before, I understand why businesses use it, I would too if I owned a business. I just don't like it when businesses assume EVERYONE has a Facebook account & doesn't use other means of advertising to bring in customers.

I'm also one of those people that doesn't wanna do what everyone else is doing, which is what Facebook seems like to me some times, it's the cool kids & screw everyone else that doesn't tow the line & follow. I've never been much of a follower.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

But realistically how else are they going to have people sign up for the contests? The only other real option would be to make some changes to their website that would allow this, when Facebook already lets you do it cheaply (free) and easily.


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

i too don't do facebook and wouldn't go through the signup process just to have a miniscule chance to win something. How about actually having a link on your website to enter our email address to signup for drawings?


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity  Have you "liked" and I enjoyed the flash intro (i'm assuming it's flash) on your FB page.


----------



## Markula (Sep 21, 2010)

Just liked you...fingers crossed!


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Halloween4Ever - your chance is not so miniscule on our facebook page. We only have just over 2,000 fans and typically when we run a contest only about 100 or so people enter. So 1 in 100 is not bad at all and we're running a contest 3 days/week.

Good luck to those who are participating!


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Just liked it, I must say you guys have some pretty wicked props!!!!!!!
Thanks


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

acfink said:


> Just liked it, I must say you guys have some pretty wicked props!!!!!!!
> Thanks


Thanks! I appreciate it


----------

